# Pumpkin powdery mildew?



## CLT49er (Jun 19, 2020)

First time growing pumpkins. These are sugar pie pumpkins. Growing upright fast but has been showing signs of disease. Been rotating neem oil and a copper fungicide weekly. Suggestions? On a slow drip timer every morning. Lightly fertilized weekly. Planted Aug 1 for harvest November.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I've had a volunteer pumpkin plant every year for the last few years, and they always seem to get Powdery Mildew. I recently got a jug of Sonata biogfungicide (by Bayer) for the lawn rust, but might use it on the pumpkin plant for powdery mildew as well. First time trying it, but it's advertised as specifically targeting Rust and Powdery Mildew, where other biofungicides, like Serenade ASO (a more well-known Bayer product) fall short.


----------



## BobLovesGrass (Jun 13, 2020)

My pumpkins, squash, gourds etc. alway get taken down by powdery mildew before frost. So IMO just go into it understanding you are battling the inevitable.

I have seen some YouTubers claim a mixe of peroxide and baking soda works. Clearly those are safe on something for consumption as well. Peroxide will break down fast and baking soda we eat about every day anyway.

Peroxide kills the fungus and the baking soda is supposed to make for a less friendly PH on the elaf surface.


----------

